# K1: Where is our ICS? A1 already got it's devilish treat!



## railerswim (Dec 14, 2011)

http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/IdeaPad-IdeaTab-Slate-Tablets/A1-is-getting-ics-from-lenovo-look-at-the-ota-download-site/td-p/765463

I'm not happy at all. Why does Lenovo decide to be so ignorant and intellectually challenged when it comes to customers?
More people own the K1 than the A1. Lenovo has given K1 owners the finger a lot. All we have is an official alpha image of ICS. While A1 has the full version. From violating the GPL to discontinuing the host cable and not telling every customer who didn't get one but ordered it that it was discontinued within a 3 month period?!?!?!?!? I for one have had it with Lenovo! I love my K1, I just hate the company behind it. In fact, my trust for Lenovo is lesser to my trust for Dell (which is bad if a US customer would rather trust Dell over said company).


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

And it does what to complain about it here instead of calling and complaining or contacting various blogs to write about it? You might be upset, but this is not the best outlet for it. I can point out 20+ similar threads that have gone nowhere on here or xda.


----------



## railerswim (Dec 14, 2011)

You do also realize that the last post Mark_Lenovo put on that forum confirms that they have been messing with the Play Store apk for a month!!!


----------

